# Almost lost camera here :)



## Grasmaaier45 (Feb 18, 2004)

This was shot right after a concert, I was going to hand the girl a drink (she's a friend of mine) and but the did not see me coming so she was scared for a second, and punched away the Coke, and it flew open almost on my Camera  Also, the boy's reaction is very funny, look at his face...
cheers


----------



## tr0gd0o0r (Feb 18, 2004)

I'm so glad you didn't have a red-eye reduction flash on (or it didn't work)  Together with the backstory and her expression that makes thing look pretty cool.  Although i think getting your camera out of the way of danger might be a better instinct that pressing the shutter release.


----------



## vonnagy (Feb 18, 2004)

I love this shot! very cool


----------

